# Probleme mit LibNoDave 0.81



## Jochen Kühner (13 Januar 2006)

Hallo,

Ich nutze gerade die LibNoDave 0.81.

Ich stelle damit über ein helmholz adapter verbindung zu meiner steuerung her. (Über Visual Basic)

Nun habe ich folgende Probleme:

Kommunikation mit helmholzadapter -- geht
(nutze Netlink Treiber von LibNoDave)

Kommunikation von S7 Software mit helmholzadapter -- geht

Kommunikation mit helmholzadapter -- geht
(nutze S7ONLINE als Zugangspunkt und libnodave S7 Treiber) -- geht nicht

Was kann ich falsch machen???


----------



## Rainer Hönle (13 Januar 2006)

Welchen Helmholz-Adapter haben Sie im Einsatz? Welchen Treiber verwenden Sie dafür unter STEP7?


----------



## Jochen Kühner (13 Januar 2006)

*Adapter*

netlink lite.

treiber: weis nicht, aber nicht der ganz neue netlink lite treiber.

müsste ja aber gehen, das die libnodave die s7 dll benutzt und s7 hat ja zugriff auf die steuerung!


----------



## Rainer Hönle (13 Januar 2006)

Trotz allem einmal die neueste Version verwenden. Was bedeutet geht nicht? Welche Fehlermeldung kommt wann? Sind die anderen Verbindungen über den NetLink bereits geschlossen und läuft da noch was? D.h. wenn NetLink neu aufgesteckt wird funktioniert dann libnodave über S7ONLINE auch nicht?


----------



## Jochen Kühner (13 Januar 2006)

*probier jetzt...*

bin gerade jetzt dran den cp5511 zu probieren.

Nochmals:

habe am pc eine verbindung über siemens sw und eine über libnodave (netlink treiber)-->geht beides sogar gleichzeitig.

dann siemens geschlossen und libnodave s7 treiber probiert --> geht nicht.

danach kann ich aber auch den treiber in der siemens sw nicht mehr ändern: die benutzte schnitstelle komunziert gerade, obwohl verbindung übder libnodave geschlossen wurde (sub cleanUp w4rde aufgerufen, verwende die excel subs!)

teste nun den cp5511, muss aber kurz neustarten da benutzte schnittstelle gerade anscheinend komuniziert!


----------



## Rainer Hönle (13 Januar 2006)

Geht auch ohne Neustart: einfach über Taskmanager s7otbsx abschießen :wink:


----------



## Jochen Kühner (13 Januar 2006)

*zu spättt*

zu spät, hate schon neugestartet.

über cp5511 geht auch nicht.

fehler: no message defined

libnodave: zugangspunkt "S7ONLINE" mpi = "2"


----------



## Jochen Kühner (13 Januar 2006)

*fehler gefunden...*

hab meinen fehler gefunden, hatte die parameter rack und solt übersehen.

in beide eine null, und es funzt!!!


naja...

danke...


----------

